# 4G mobile wi-fi dongles/doohickeys - which is best?



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2015)

So, I'm considering investing in an unlocked 4G mobile broadband wifi gadget. I've been using a Hauwei 3G one for several years, but want to upgrade as there are some good "unlimited bandwidth" around.
Anyone have any experience and/or opinions on the various dongles and little black boxes?


----------



## ffsear (Dec 22, 2015)

Can't advise which,  Just not Vodafone.  I use them and their coverage is shite


----------



## paolo (Dec 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, I'm considering investing in an unlocked 4G mobile broadband wifi gadget. I've been using a Hauwei 3G one for several years, but want to upgrade as there are some good "unlimited bandwidth" around.
> Anyone have any experience and/or opinions on the various dongles and little black boxes?



Unlimited? Who's offering?


----------



## WWWeed (Dec 22, 2015)

Dont get a dongle they are all crap. Get a 4G wifi router (more commonly known as a Mifi) they work so much more reliably.

To be fair the dongles work fine, what doesn't is the software drivers that switch between the sd card slot/software install mode and the modem mode. But what I'm getting at is you can save yourself a lot of pain by getting one of the portable mifi routers mentioned above.

I would recommenced looking on ebay and getting yourself something like huawei E5776 but dont spend more than £50-£55. Dont worry if it is locked to a network you can get an unlock code off ebay for another quid. I've acctully just done this as a christmas present for my dad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 22, 2015)

paolo said:


> Unlimited? Who's offering?



giffgaff, but it's unlimited in scare quotes. 6gb at 4G speeds, everything else at 256kbs.


----------



## paolo (Dec 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> giffgaff, but it's unlimited in scare quotes. 6gb at 4G speeds, everything else at 256kbs.



Oh ok. "After 6Gb, we come round your house and swap your laptop for a ZX Spectrum" 

Just for a mo I thought there was a proper unlimited deal out there.

I was on the Three deal which was truly unlimited with tethering. Used to clock up about 30 - 40GB per month. Lasted a year or so before they killed that plan. Bah.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 1, 2016)

I don't think there are any truly unlimited deals out there for 4G. Nor are there ever* likely to be, because the radio spectrum is always going to be limited.

*obvious disclaimer that 'ever' is a very long time. Technology progresses But ye canna change the laws of physics!


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2016)

GiffGaff are great until something goes wrong.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 1, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Can't advise which,  Just not Vodafone.  I use them and their coverage is shite



That depends on where VP will be using it. If it's mainly at home then you need to see what networks get the best signal. 

I'm in zone 2 and I can only make a phone call by standing by a particular window....that's with giffgaff (O2)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 1, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> That depends on where VP will be using it. If it's mainly at home then you need to see what networks get the best signal.
> 
> I'm in zone 2 and I can only make a phone call by standing by a particular window....that's with giffgaff (O2)


At home, but on an estate where bit of the landline from the road to the flat is still old tech and will probably not support real broadband - there isn't even a phone socket with an additional thing for testing the line - I'm talking proper 1970s or 80s old tech.


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Jan 1, 2016)

On the contrary the old twisted copper wire is miles better for carrying the DSL signal than the modern 3mm aluminum they use now. If it is GPO copper wire from the premises to the trunk line you're very lucky.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 1, 2016)

Check which networks get good signal in your area (maybe see if any mates have phones on whatever company you're considering, and get them to come round and see how many bars they get - less than 2 means shit service - 2+ consistently would mean you'd be fine. Don't trust the companies "what's service like in your postcode" website thingy - I'm in Reading, and on my network, 3, it's supposed to be good all over, but at my sisters house, its fine at the back of the house, useless in the front, no probs at all when you walk out the front door).

After that check, just do your research online, re plans and company's customer service, and then make yeh choice.


----------



## hiccup (Jan 1, 2016)

I've got a MiFi gadget from EE, which I've been pretty impressed with. Think it's called an Osprey. I get 25gb a month for £30.

Have been using it as our main home broadband for 6 months now (temp flat whilst we try to buy our own place) , and I reckon it's a good,  fast (20mb+) connection about 90% of the time. 

If I could get twice the data allowance I probably wouldn't bother getting a landline when we finally move into our own place.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 1, 2016)

Greebo said:


> At home, but on an estate where bit of the landline from the road to the flat is still old tech and will probably not support real broadband - there isn't even a phone socket with an additional thing for testing the line - I'm talking proper 1970s or 80s old tech.



I'd check the strength of connection of the different providers. Some companies do provide signal boosters.


----------



## alex_ (Jan 1, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd check the strength of connection of the different providers. Some companies do provide signal boosters.



Which rely on your home broadband.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 1, 2016)

alex_ said:


> Which rely on your home broadband.



Not all of them. Have a read.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 1, 2016)

Although some courts of law may make a mistake and think they're illegal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2016)

Teenage Cthulhu said:


> On the contrary the old twisted copper wire is miles better for carrying the DSL signal than the modern 3mm aluminum they use now. If it is GPO copper wire from the premises to the trunk line you're very lucky.



The problem with our copper line being that it's been _in situ_ (running through concrete conduit) for over 40 years, and the sheathing is degrading, with concomitant signal degradation). Because of the way it was originally installed, it's uneconomical for BT to replace the line until it totally fails, so basically we're stuck (like about a third of the other homes on our estate) with having copper lines that are too far gone to carry a consistent broadband signal.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Check which networks get good signal in your area (maybe see if any mates have phones on whatever company you're considering, and get them to come round and see how many bars they get - less than 2 means shit service - 2+ consistently would mean you'd be fine. Don't trust the companies "what's service like in your postcode" website thingy - I'm in Reading, and on my network, 3, it's supposed to be good all over, but at my sisters house, its fine at the back of the house, useless in the front, no probs at all when you walk out the front door).
> 
> After that check, just do your research online, re plans and company's customer service, and then make yeh choice.



02 gets about the best signal round here, but like anywhere near a main road, you get bottlenecking at the cell towers during rush hours, and line strength suffers. 3 is okay, and from what I've been told, Vodafone sucks maggot genitals.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 2, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> I'd check the strength of connection of the different providers. Some companies do provide signal boosters.



The problem being that a boosted signal also means boosted "noise", and if the noise is filtered, the signal left is pretty crap.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jan 2, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> 02 gets about the best signal round here, but like anywhere near a main road, you get bottlenecking at the cell towers during rush hours, and line strength suffers. 3 is okay, and from what I've been told, Vodafone sucks maggot genitals.



I think 02 are pretty shit for internet stuff, price wise (they are definitely very expensive for PAYG mobile - I used them for a month or two last year, and the phone ate £20 in about a week of normal calls and texts, which I'm a "light" user of, and no internet...). Would be worth tryna test someone's giff-gaff phone/dongle, if that's who you want to go with.


----------



## LeslieB (Jan 2, 2016)

Jon-of-arc said:


> O2 are definitely very expensive for PAYG mobile - I used them for a month or two last year, and the phone ate £20 in about a week of normal calls and texts, which I'm a "light" user of, and no internet...



They have improved (a bit) their bundles. Not exactly cheap, but £20 would buy you decently monthly allowance now. 

What is expensive, indeed disgusting, are their out of bundle charges of 35p a minute/14p a text. 

O2 | Help | Big bundles


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 4, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The problem being that a boosted signal also means boosted "noise", and if the noise is filtered, the signal left is pretty crap.



The receiver will have a much better aerial that your dongle/phone. So it can pick up a better signal and then relay that.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 4, 2016)

O2 Signal Boosters - Online Store


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 4, 2016)

Or you could get a dongle/mifi with the ability to take a better antenna......


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 14, 2016)

hiccup said:


> I've got a MiFi gadget from EE, which I've been pretty impressed with. Think it's called an Osprey. I get 25gb a month for £30.
> 
> Have been using it as our main home broadband for 6 months now (temp flat whilst we try to buy our own place) , and I reckon it's a good,  fast (20mb+) connection about 90% of the time.
> 
> If I could get twice the data allowance I probably wouldn't bother getting a landline when we finally move into our own place.


ViolentPanda My lodgers went back to China and left one of these behind if you want it.  I already have one.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 14, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Although some courts of law may make a mistake and think they're illegal.



If the 'booster' is not a smart repeater which is under the control of the carrier (which most on sale aren't, though they won't bother to mention this) then it is technically illegal to use (but not sell!) and OFCOM can enforce removal and fines (one of the key factors is the carrier must be able to deactivate the device if it is deemed to be causing any interference).

Some carriers offer (either themselves or via a third party) legit, approved smart repeaters (eg the Cel-Fi) for prices typically around £500.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 14, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> ViolentPanda My lodgers went back to China and left one of these behind if you want it.  I already have one.



That's very kind. Thank you!  
I've just had a shufty about whether they can be unlocked, and apparently they can, too!
Will PM you.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> That's very kind. Thank you!
> I've just had a shufty about whether they can be unlocked, and apparently they can, too!
> Will PM you.



I use EE and Three and am just down the road from you and both work fine.


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 14, 2016)

Why the need to buy a dongle/mifi thing? What makes them better than just creating a WiFi hotspot on your mobile?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jan 15, 2016)

lazythursday said:


> Why the need to buy a dongle/mifi thing? What makes them better than just creating a WiFi hotspot on your mobile?



Some providers will boot you off for tethering (i.e. using your mobile as a wi-fi hotspot), and some won't.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 15, 2016)

Also battery life, tethering on a phone chomps battery for long periods. 

I've got an EE device like ViolentPanda has been offered and that lasts for about 6-8 hours on a charge as it only does that one thing (plus you can connect about 6 devices iirc)


----------



## lazythursday (Jan 15, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Some providers will boot you off for tethering (i.e. using your mobile as a wi-fi hotspot), and some won't.


Yep I realise that, I can't tether but my partner can. What I mean is, why not just upgrade your contract and use your phone rather than buying an extra bit of kit and an extra contract. Surely that would be cheaper? Unless it needs to be in the house all the time to cater to multiple people I guess. 


Dan U said:


> Also battery life, tethering on a phone chomps battery for long periods.
> 
> I've got an EE device like ViolentPanda has been offered and that lasts for about 6-8 hours on a charge as it only does that one thing (plus you can connect about 6 devices iirc)


I've not noticed any problem with mobile tethering re battery as long as you have the phone plugged in, but perhaps depends on model. 

I just wondered if there was any technical advantage or price advantage of going the non-phone route, as we tend to use mobile internet a lot when travelling in the summer.


----------



## Mindles$ (Apr 7, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> So, I'm considering investing in an unlocked 4G mobile broadband wifi gadget. I've been using a Hauwei 3G one for several years, but want to upgrade as there are some good "unlimited bandwidth" around.
> Anyone have any experience and/or opinions on the various dongles and little black boxes?



I'm on 3 & have a sim only monthly plan that costs me £25\month & gives me unlimited calls, text & data. There is a monthly tethering allowance of 4gb (30gb to new customers as of 01\04\16) but for some reason with some fiddling in my phone settings I am able to tether up to 4devices & use my unlimited data without touching my 4gb allowance...

I've been doing this for a good few years now initially on payg but sim only contract for the last 2yrs & average about 150gig a month, sometimes less other times more... Never had a complaint or warning from 3. They think the data is being used by my phone, which technically it is as all I am doing is using a feature on the phone that they sell themselves!

I do believe there was/is an ofcom ruling that applies to UK that means data is data regardless of how it is used! I pay for my data so use it as I wish!

What dongles have you seen that come with unlimited data plans??


----------

